# Linux kidded, LJ kidded - Bootsie Kidded :)



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

This is because I dont have any due soon and on Sunday I went to my friends to pick up Mia we did birthing haircuts so im just excited for her

Ok this Bootsie is on day 140 in this picture but today is day 144

she is bred to My buck PhoenixRisingFarm MaskOfZoro (Zee) these will be his very first babies :leap:

This is Bootsie


















Due before her is LJ but I dont have a due date on her. So she is at least on 145 today if not 147 already

She is huge -- but the picture doesnt show it since there is no reference point. She is a very tall goat. Possibly bigger then my Sweet Pea

















THen last but not least is Linux - not sure when she was bred either (my friend has all the dates but I never bothered to write them down for myself )

















So babies SOON for sure. Cant wait - I need a baby fix again (got one at Ashley's)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Friends does due soon*

You can tell your friends... they have pretty does and they are coming along nicely.....with great udders.......... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Friends does due soon*

Hopefully you get that baby fix soon...and don't get snowed in!

Pretty colored girls...and they DO have really nice udders !


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Friends does due soon*

called her

Bootsie is actually first - i was correct though on the day, today is 144

LJ is on day 143

Linux is on day 142 but has had the most growth in udder, hers really filled up recently Lin said.

Lin took tomorrow off but if there is no signs of kidding she will go to work and then wait out the weekend with them. But with this snow she may be stuck at home anyway (though she isnt to get as much snow as we are here up an hour north of her)


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Friends does due soon*

I can' wait to see Zee kiddos!!!!!! :leap: :leap: :leap:

"Kid fix" LOL
It's great when you can just watch and they aren't your own.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Friends does due soon*

:greengrin:  :thumbup: :greengrin: :wink: :clap:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Friends does due soon*

Yay! Can't wait to see Zee's first kids! How exciting.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Friends does due soon*

I love black and white goats!  They look like they're coming along well. LJ is pretty to,I remember seeing her on a website somewhere


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Friends does due soon*

here is LJ
http://lilluckfarm.webs.com/lj.htm


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Friends does due soon*

Thanks :] I think my favs would be Bootsie and Gizmo :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Friends does due soon*

What pretty girls! You will have to let us know what these girlies have! That will be awesome seeing your buck's first kids!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Friends does due soon*

will certainly do so. I told her if she doesnt call me by Sunday I will be calling her -- and knowing me I iwll probably call her tomorrow and Saturday too  I cant wait! I helped her pick out these girls to purchase and I am over there at least once a month so its like they are an extension of my herd. I cant wait for her to get them in the show ring because once seh does she wont ever want to stop showing


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Friends does due soon*

yeah that showing can be fun and addicting to-as long as there aren't to many poor sports to deal with. I'm already well on my way to being able to sanction one doeling class, ;-). Hope to hear from ya soon about more babies being born.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Friends does due soon*

They are all so nice and colorful! Are they all bred to Zee?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Friends does due soon*

Boostie is to Zee -- LJ and Linux are to Lark

talked to her today - no babies


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Friends does due soon - Linux kidded, no ligaments Boots*

Linux kidded twins!

Buck and doe :kidblue: :kidred:

boy is blue eyed and polled
[attachment=1:2297d611]buckling.jpg[/attachment:2297d611]

Unsure of does eye color but she looks polled
[attachment=0:2297d611]doeling.jpg[/attachment:2297d611]


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Friends does due soon - Linux kidded, no ligaments Boots*

Congrats!!!! :leap: what cuties!!!!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Friends does due soon - Linux kidded, no ligaments Boots*

So cute!!!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Friends does due soon - Linux kidded, no ligaments Boots*

Yeah! lark finally gave out some blue eyes! :stars:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Friends does due soon - Linux kidded, no ligaments Boots*

Congratulations. They are both little cuties!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Friends does due soon - Linux kidded, no ligaments Boots*

Congrats to your friend! :stars: Wow, completely different the two, how cool.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Friends does due soon - Linux kidded, no ligaments Boots*

:stars: :birthday: :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Friends does due soon - Linux kidded, no ligaments Boots*

yes I think they are both blue eyed


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Friends does due soon - Linux kidded, no ligaments Boots*

Awww! So cute! You're friend is real lucky! :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Friends does due soon - Linux kidded, no ligaments Boots*

Aww they are so pretty!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Friends does due soon - Linux kidded, no ligaments Boots*

Wow...very pretty babies!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Friends does due soon - Linux kidded, no ligaments Boots*

what's happening with boots? :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Friends does due soon - Linux kidded, no ligaments Boots*

havent heard a thing -- need to call her, I think she had family over last night and probably again today.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Friends does due soon - Linux kidded, no ligaments Boots*

all is well at the goat barn. I know she is still new at the ligaments thing so they might not actually be gone gone yet.

My friend is feeling under the weather so we didnt chat much. Will let you know when she contacts me about kiddos born.

today is 147 for Boots and 146 for LJ


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Linux kidded, LJ kidded - waiting on Bootsie grrr*

Well LJ kidded

Twin does  One is a light bucskin with a white face and the other is a chocolate buckskin with blue eyes

The light buckskin might have blue eyes but it was getting dark so I couldnt tell 100% since the pupils were so dilated.

I have pictures BUT I cant find the camera (oops)

Will look before I head to bed here - they are darling and STRONG! they weren't even 2 hours old and they were up and walking around like 2 day olds! Amazing. Big girls too.

I also saw Linux's kids -- very cute.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Linux kidded, LJ kidded - waiting on Bootsie grrr*

Ok found camera (good thing since it isnt mine and I borrowed it since mine just up and disappeared on me)

Here is the happy family









Light buckskin girl 









Chocolate buckskin girl








I love the white tip on her nose









Oh and here is Linux's girl 








her boy









Lin has some awesome pictures of the boy but that just shows you his rich coloring


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Linux kidded, LJ kidded - waiting on Bootsie grrr*

They are all so cute! Can't wait to see what your Zee's babies look like!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Linux kidded, LJ kidded - waiting on Bootsie grrr*

Yeah! Congrats, Nice kids. Now GOOOOO Bootsie! :leap:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Linux kidded, LJ kidded - waiting on Bootsie grrr*



cdtrum said:


> They are all so cute! Can't wait to see what your Zee's babies look like!


Ditto!

Congrats!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Linux kidded, LJ kidded - waiting on Bootsie grrr*

Very adorable! In pic 5 it looks like Linux's girl is smiling-so precious!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Linux kidded, LJ kidded - waiting on Bootsie grrr*

Congrats!!! Beautiful babies you have there. I'll take the darker doeling........oh yeah i'd probably get my hind end kicked if I brought home a Nigerian or mine goat of any kind again;-).


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Linux kidded, LJ kidded - waiting on Bootsie grrr*

I LOVE the chocolate one - if she keeps one thats the one she should keep IMO

But we want to see how all the kids turn out and what each of the does has before determining who to keep and who to sell for sure.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Linux kidded, LJ kidded - waiting on Bootsie grrr*

Awww...so adorable...congrats....  :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Linux kidded, LJ kidded - waiting on Bootsie grrr*

What adorable babies.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Linux kidded, LJ kidded - waiting on Bootsie grrr*

from my friend on Boots:

she does seem to be acting funny

this morning, sitting like a dog alot. Her bag definitely filled up more.


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Linux kidded, LJ kidded - waiting on Bootsie grrr*

:leap: babies soon!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Linux kidded, LJ kidded - waiting on Bootsie grrr*

No babies

she is on day 152 :GAAH:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Linux kidded, LJ kidded - waiting on Bootsie grrr*

This is from Boots' owner -- REALLY funny.

Note the bucks are Lark, Zee and Dude with reference to Bo



> She is in her stall watching TV in her recliner chair, chewing cudd.
> 
> Now, Zee may want a parternity test since he saw Lark
> 
> ...


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Linux kidded, LJ kidded - waiting on Bootsie grrr*

haha...hope your friend gets babies soon!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Linux kidded, LJ kidded - waiting on Bootsie grrr*

Im headed over there to give her a boost in the labor department - wish us luck!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Linux kidded, LJ kidded - waiting on Bootsie grrr*

Luck and prayers for the healthy delivery of at least 2 more adorable kids like the ones that are already here!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Linux kidded, LJ kidded - waiting on Bootsie grrr*

GOOD LUCK! ray: For a safe delivery for both kids and Mom. (While the menfolk just sit around and watch...)


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Linux kidded, LJ kidded - waiting on Bootsie grrr*

Much luck coming your way.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Linux kidded, LJ kidded - waiting on Bootsie grrr*

good luck! lol Hope all goes well for you...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Linux kidded, LJ kidded - waiting on Bootsie grrr*

good luck..... :hug: :wink:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Linux kidded, LJ kidded - waiting on Bootsie grrr*

Congratulations on Linux and LJ! They did great jobs and gave you girls!!!

Hope Bootsie kids safely soon.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Linux kidded, LJ kidded - Bootsie in labor now*

Ok just got this text from Bootsie's owner:

"8:15pm Boots is in pretty hard labor hopefuly we will have something soon."

pray all goes well, Im nervous about this one!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Linux kidded, LJ kidded - Bootsie in labor now*

kid appears stuck and I am stuck babysitting AHHH just my luck I KNEW this would happen.

Oh God please let them get the kids out safely and Boots be ok ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Linux kidded, LJ kidded - Bootsie in labor now*

Prayers are sent that all goes well ray:


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Linux kidded, LJ kidded - Bootsie in labor now*

ray: everything goes well....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Linux kidded, LJ kidded - Bootsie in labor now*

Boots kidded triplet bucks!

All are alive and well. One may have blue eyes. Two look like Daddy Zee the other like his dam.

The "stuck" kid was coming breach - but with a little assitance he came out fine 

pictures once she sends me some.

Thanking God for a good outcome.

oh and Boots is ok


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

:leap: That is great news....Seems to be a buck night...
Tell your friend CONGRATS


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats to all on the three! :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

tiny baby had to be pulled to bottle feed as he was cold and hardly responsive. to tiny for the prichard nipples so she is getting a kitten bottle and going to try that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats.... glad all went well....  :leap: 

Praying for the wee one.... to be OK... :hug: ray:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Congrats and ray: for the little one...


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh can't wait for pics! Hope the little one makes it... he must be really tiny to need a kitten bottle!!!


----------

